# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Rcriture d'URL ne fonctionne pas

## senacle

Bonjour,

Impossible d'arriver  faire fonctionner une rcriture d'URL.

http://mon.domaine/sso/mon_appli => http://mon.domaine:81/mon_appli
Ca ne doit pas tre compliqu, non ?
Et bien rien  faire...

http://mon.domaine:81/mon_appli affiche la page attendue, donc la liaison de site est correcte.

Voici la rgle :


```

```

Je teste sur le serveur IIS lui-mme http://localhost/sso/mon_appli : pas de redirection, la connexion a chou.

J'ai tent avec Application Request Routing en activant le proxy, en cochant ou pas "Use URL Rewrite to inspect incoming requests".
En cochant, a cre une rgle de redirection que j'ai adapte :


```

```


Rien  faire, a ne fonctionne pas.
Rien dans les log des requtes choues.

Je n'ai plus d'ide.

----------


## senacle

C'tait tout simplement une histoire de port !

Le port 81 n'est pas autoris  mon boulot.
Avec le port 8080, a passe  ::D: 

"Enable proxy" est coch dans ARR.

"Use URL Rewrite to inspect incoming requests" n'est pas coch dans ARR.

La rgle est au niveau du serveur et pas du site avec le port 8080 :



```

```

----------

